# Bruce Trail-- Mt Mansfield 12/31/09



## skidmarks (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been wanting to ski the Bruce Trail for a long time. Cut by the CCC in 1933 the Bruce Trail drops 1,400 FT in about a mile. Our tour would start at the Mt Mansfield Touring Center and take us up Stowe's Toll Rd Trail. We climbed up past the Snow Stake (3FT) to the radio towers at 3850 just below the Nose. 
We stoped at the Octagon for some lunch before heading down the Bruce Trail. We didn't get fresh tracks but it was a fun run. The trail is only 12-15ft wide. I'm glad we have free heels since it's a flat 1.5 miles back to the touring center.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool vid. Looks like quite an adventure.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice vid! You always put together some great footage!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool,


----------



## Jisch (Jan 2, 2010)

*Nice!*

How long did it take to ski up then down? Any other stuff nearby that could be combined to make it a full day trip and worth a 3 hour drive?

John


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2010)

Jisch said:


> How long did it take to ski up then down? Any other stuff nearby that could be combined to make it a full day trip and worth a 3 hour drive?
> 
> John



There are some other shots along the ridge you could do in addition to the Bruce.  Steeple being the only named one that comes to mind.

The Bruce is a great adventure.  When I lived up there at least a couple times every season we'd park a car at the Matterhorn and end our day on the Bruce.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 2, 2010)

Jisch said:


> Any other stuff nearby that could be combined to make it a full day trip and worth a 3 hour drive?


A 2k vert trip down a classic CCC trail is worth a 3 hour drive in and of itself.

:uzi:


----------



## JD (Jan 2, 2010)

At the bottom of the Bruce you can bang a right and head up to Dewey Saddle, out skytop ridgeline and down the steeple.  I would like to point out that the Nose is not the summit...the chin is a little higher.  The tear drop is also very close and has good trees on each side.  There is also waterfall, which is a creekbed that the bruce crosses and a few other gems off the bruce...including another stream bed with a nice clean 20 footer.  You could skin up and hit tear drop, then skin back up and hit the bruce.  Classic NE skiing.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool. I have seen some great videos on this forum and am wondering what kind of recording device is best. I have used my camera/vid a few times but it doesn't do a great job. I am assuming my iphone will only handle close up stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing replaces an actual camcorder at this point. If you want to take good video, buy a $200 camcorder.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the stoke! Now, I know what the Bruce looks like. I was standing at the entrance on Toll Road on 12/31. I was solo and didn't want to risk being down there by myself. If I had seen you, I probably would have jumped in.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> There are some other shots along the ridge you could do in addition to the Bruce.  Steeple being the only named one that comes to mind.
> 
> *The Bruce is a great adventure.  When I lived up there at least a couple times every season we'd park a car at the Matterhorn and end our day on the Bruce*.



Yessir----done it many times myself. Always a good time!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2010)

Nicely Done!!! :beer:


----------



## JD (Jan 2, 2010)

rtibbs4 said:


> Very cool. I have seen some great videos on this forum and am wondering what kind of recording device is best. I have used my camera/vid a few times but it doesn't do a great job. I am assuming my iphone will only handle close up stuff. Any suggestions?



I use a small digi.  Olympus stylus series.  Cold, shock, and waterproof.....and small...vids come out OK.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 2, 2010)

I was thinking about doing the Steeple while we were in the area but it turned out to be a pretty full adventure 9:30 to 3:30 plus a broken pole. It gets dark early this time of year. We should have started the climb at 7:00!!


----------



## speden (Jan 3, 2010)

rtibbs4 said:


> Very cool. I have seen some great videos on this forum and am wondering what kind of recording device is best. I have used my camera/vid a few times but it doesn't do a great job. I am assuming my iphone will only handle close up stuff. Any suggestions?



Here's something that might be interesting.  A pair of ski goggles with a built in camera:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/02/liquid-image-outs-summit-series-snow-camera-goggles-ahead-of-ces/

Looks like it would be easier to use than a stick on helmet cam.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a really great video.  Thanks a bunch.  What kind of setup does your wife have?  AT?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

skidmarks, is that you on the tele gear?


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> That's a really great video.  Thanks a bunch.  What kind of setup does your wife have?  AT?



BD Shiva Boots, Elan Free Spice skis (Wmns 888) and Frischi Freerides


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 3, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> skidmarks, is that you on the tele gear?



Yup


----------

